# Modding a B75



## Kemp (27 May 2020)

I got my B75 just before lockdown - was a bit of a rush decision, ideally I wanted a higher end model.
But the cycling to work scheme seemed to only allow the price of the B75.
It's my first Brompton and I absolutely love it - but I like to upgrade stuff so did the following (partially for looks but also a bit of weight saving on some items):
- Carbon M handle bar
- Titanium seatpost
- Black mudguards
- Black brake levers
- Carbon saddle
- Ergon GP1-s grips
- Black alloy hinges

Also bought some nice looking titanium pedals, but they got lost in the post so having a nightmare with the ebay seller/Royal mail.

Got a question about the brake levers.
They have the holes for the integrated shifters - are these compatible with the B75?


----------



## kj92 (27 May 2020)

Welcome, Kemp. Sorry I don't have the answer you're looking for, but wanted to say it's looking great!! Exactly what I wanted to do with my B75 but haven't gotten round to it just yet. 

Were the mud guards easy to install? I'm quite the beginner in bike adjustments etc.


----------



## HMS_Dave (27 May 2020)

I don't have any answers to your question but there is a thread with B75 but i think you may get some useful information out of this thread

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/modding-a-brompton-b75.255279/page-2


----------



## Kemp (27 May 2020)

Thanks. Ordered the mudguards through Evans so they installed them for free.
It involves taking off the wheels but nothing very technical:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Wt4NtqACio


----------



## steveindenmark (27 May 2020)

I would keep the shifters you have until they go wrong. My 9 Streets is in the dealers getting the gears fixed. They are notoriously crap.


----------



## Gunk (27 May 2020)

You’ve done a nice job @Kemp that looks cracking.


----------



## berlinonaut (28 May 2020)

Kemp said:


> Got a question about the brake levers.
> They have the holes for the integrated shifters - are these compatible with the B75?


I see no reason why not. But you should be aware that with the old style Brompton bar like on the B75 grip space will become very limited with the new shifters. From factory they are only used with the newer bars that offer more grip space. I don't know about the situation with your 3rd party carbon bar. Other than that there should be no issues.


----------



## Gunk (28 May 2020)

If you want to upgrade the shifter a Sturmey Archer SLS30 is a nice option


----------



## kj92 (28 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> If you want to upgrade the shifter a Sturmey Archer SLS30 is a nice option
> 
> View attachment 525760


That's beautiful!! Yowza!


----------



## Gunk (28 May 2020)

kj92 said:


> That's beautiful!! Yowza!



Looks even better on the bike.


----------



## kj92 (28 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> Looks even better on the bike.
> 
> View attachment 525766



That. Looks. Stunning.

Only question is, is it easy to use when cycling - going up and down the 3 gears?

Is it too much to ask for a video of it in action?! (Insert answer: probably, yes.)


----------



## Gunk (28 May 2020)

I’ve thought about fitting it but I don’t think in practice it’ll be very good.


----------



## kj92 (29 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> I’ve thought about fitting it but I don’t think in practice it’ll be very good.


Aah I thought that photo was your bike! Onwards and upwards to find a snazzier version of the 3 gear changer 😁


----------



## berlinonaut (29 May 2020)

The Sturmey shifter works fine, habe been running it on one of my Bromptons for a couple of years now. The shifter on the B75 is uglier, but works as good and needs a little bit less effort to shift, it's also a tad more ergonomical I'd think. but ist is within a range which I would call "matter of taste". I've no extensive personal experience with the new three speed shifter from Brompton since 2017, but I am using it's two-speed twin on another bike and prefer it by far over the old 2-speed shifter. So I'd assume the right-hand/3-speed to shift as good. The 3-speed-shifter seems however sometimes to suffer from quality issues - there have been occasional reports about the shifting becoming unreliable because of some tolerances of plastic parts within the shifter getting out of range. No idea if this has been fixed or if this is a common issue at all.


----------



## kj92 (29 May 2020)

berlinonaut said:


> The Sturmey shifter works fine, habe been running it on one of my Bromptons for a couple of years now. The shifter on the B75 is uglier, but works as good and needs a little bit less effort to shift, it's also a tad more ergonomical I'd think. but ist is within a range which I would call "matter of taste". I've no extensive personal experience with the new three speed shifter from Brompton since 2017, but I am using it's two-speed twin on another bike and prefer it by far over the old 2-speed shifter. So I'd assume the right-hand/3-speed to shift as good. The 3-speed-shifter seems however sometimes to suffer from quality issues - there have been occasional reports about the shifting becoming unreliable because of some tolerances of plastic parts within the shifter getting out of range. No idea if this has been fixed or if this is a common issue at all.


Although I don't like admitting problems, that is a flaw I've noticed with my 2019 B75. When in second gear, the gear selector rocks back and forth a little, so there's a little give for sure.

If it's not as easy to shift between gears with the fancy looking one, I might just stick with my factory-fitted one until something just as user-friendly arrives.


----------



## Gunk (29 May 2020)

I’ve still got the same as yours and I haven’t changed it as it actually works quite well.


----------



## 12boy (3 Jun 2020)

I have two of those SA shifters...one as shown for my Brompton and a bar end model for my Surly Steamroller moustache bars. Both are the 3 speed version and they work flawlessly and are nice looking, solid and sturdy. Since I am in my seventies I consider them to be lifetime shifters.


----------



## kj92 (4 Jun 2020)

Made the change today, to an M/H handlebar, I believe a post-2017 shape ❤


----------



## Gunk (4 Jun 2020)

You've got the old Brompton brake levers on your bike, they are pretty rubbish. Shimano BL-R550 levers are a direct replacement and are only about £17 a pair.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Shimano-BL-R550-Brake-Levers-for-Flat-Handlebars-22-2mm-Clamp-Black/274083491802?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Here is a set on mine


----------



## kj92 (4 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> You've got the old Brompton brake levers on your bike, they are pretty rubbish. Shimano BL-R550 levers are a direct replacement and are only about £17 a pair.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Shimano-BL-R550-Brake-Levers-for-Flat-Handlebars-22-2mm-Clamp-Black/274083491802?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> ...


Nice, thanks, they look pretty special (and shiny!)

Do you think I should hold off on installing them if I'm looking at getting my first free service with Evans (should have done it within 6 weeks of getting the bike)? I think I mentioned before but I got the bike in December and only started using it in April, really... please advise seeing as I've already changed the handlebar 😂


----------



## Gunk (4 Jun 2020)

Why not get Evans to fit them at the same time


----------



## kj92 (4 Jun 2020)

.


Gunk said:


> Why not get Evans to fit them at the same time


That... is a great idea 😂 I'll ask them!


----------



## Gunk (11 Jun 2020)

@kj92 I’ve got a genuine Brompton saddle I’m looking to sell if you’re interested, it’s in great condition.


----------



## kj92 (11 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> @kj92 I’ve got a genuine Brompton saddle I’m looking to sell if you’re interested, it’s in great condition.
> 
> View attachment 529186


Thanks for thinking of me, but I still have the one I got when I bought the B75!

I think if I'm big an' strong enough, I might opt for the notoriously hard Brooks seat in the near future


----------



## Gunk (11 Jun 2020)

kj92 said:


> Thanks for thinking of me, but I still have the one I got when I bought the B75!
> 
> I think if I'm big an' strong enough, I might opt for the notoriously hard Brooks seat in the near future



I’ve just fitted one to mine, first impressions are good, it’s very comfortable


----------



## kj92 (11 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> I’ve just fitted one to mine, first impressions are good, it’s very comfortable
> 
> View attachment 529194


Oh nice!! Do you know which saddle you got, and was it second hand?


----------



## kj92 (11 Jun 2020)

kj92 said:


> Oh nice!! Do you know which saddle you got, and was it second hand?



Oh, don't worry about replying... I saw your other post!


----------



## Gunk (14 Jul 2020)

Made some more changes to mine, fitted the SA shifter and a Brooks Swift as I used the B17 for another bike.


----------



## 12boy (14 Jul 2020)

I've had a nice Velo Orange honey colored leather saddle on mine for about 7 years. I like these saddles so much I have five, 4 honey and one black. Since I recently put black Ergon grips on it, my OCD mandated I go with the black saddle. A slave to fashion I am.


----------



## Gunk (14 Jul 2020)

IMO the narrower Swift looks better than the B17, however it’s not as comfortable, releasing some tension helps a bit


----------



## Kemp (14 Jan 2022)

It's been a long time and this is how my bike looks today. The final thing I want to do is change the wheels to black. Looking at these, but it's an SRF3 not BSR hub. Not sure if this is an issue.


----------



## berlinonaut (15 Jan 2022)

The hub is basically the same - Brompton used the SRF-3 from 2005 until about 2010 and then rebranded it to BSR (Brompton Standard Range), probably to have a more stringent naming along with the 6 speed BWR (Brompton Wide Range) hub they introduced in 2009 as follow up to the SRAM based 6-speed (and until 2005 as the three speed as well). I am not aware if there have been technical changes to the internals als well but do not think so. Anyway a switch from SRF-3 to BSR has no issues or implications.


----------



## Kemp (15 Jan 2022)

Thank you very much for the explanation - you gave me peace of mind so will go ahead


----------



## yoho oy (17 Jan 2022)

Kemp said:


> It's been a long time and this is how my bike looks today. The final thing I want to do is change the wheels to black. Looking at these, but it's an SRF3 not BSR hub. Not sure if this is an issue.


Nice work, bike looks phenomenal! But financially was it worth it? Did the price reach M3L price or whatever they name these days 3 speed one? That was what stopped me to get B75. I wanted to get M3L, perhaps even with a rack, but the price of M6L was just a little bit more... M6R was not available... Plus part shortage...

As for black wheels... https://brilliantbikes.co.uk/brompt...ble-wall-angle-drilled-wheel-rim-28-hole.html They sell just rims. Obviously it is more work, more headache to figure out what fits what, but in case modding part brings joy...


----------



## yoho oy (17 Jan 2022)

Also black spokes available too https://brilliantbikes.co.uk/brompt...g.html?search_query=black+spokes&results=1711

Like I said it is more work, perhaps requires more experience and so on...


----------

